# 6 lane Track



## Stuntdog (Oct 12, 2012)

Has anyone ever setup a 6 lane HO scale slot car track?
Are there turns that will all but up to one another?
I know there are 6" and 9" size turns. are there 3" or 12" turns?
thanks,
Stuntdog


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's an 8 lane for sale.
Hopefully the link works for you guys south of the border as it's on Kijiji

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...r-sale-Canmore-slotcarclub-W0QQAdIdZ421024267

6 lanes are easy in with Tomy track,a bit tougher with other tracks.
Finding 6" inch Tyco corners is getting harder these days,although Grandcheapskate might still have some 15" Tyco compatible curves laying around


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The Aurora Tub Track is 6 lanes using 9", 12" and 15".

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*6 lane*

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
track
layout
about 1/2 way down page


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Have a look for HO North Kent. Its the.webs site that you want, not the first site in Google. Plenty of photos of the permanent six lane track here in the UK. Roll on 28th October and race day!


----------

